# Smoker Recommendation Needed



## jeremymillrood (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok, I bought this Brinkman vertical about 2 months ago.  Don't get me wrong, it's good for what it is, and I've used it several times.  This passed weekend, I realized that it's just not enough smoker for me..The metal is flimsy and the paint is already peeling on the back where it's had too much heat.  I really like the charcoal, but I'd also like something that I could burn wood in as well.  

I'd like something with a similar design that has an offset firebox.  Since this is on my deck, I'm somewhat limited in space.  I've thought about having one made, but I'm sure it would cost quite a bit.  Do you guys have any suggestions of a brand to look for, or should I give up and get one made?  Thanks.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 19, 2010)

How much you want to spend?

I am always eager to push Stumps on people.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






May want to take a look at spicewine's and backwoods for quality vertical charcoal units just to name a couple.


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess I'd be willing to spend $300 or more.  Honestly, I have no idea what they cost that's why I'm asking.  What is the Stumps brand?  Can I find these on line?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 19, 2010)

Ouch..those Stumps smokers are really nice, but definitely way out of my price league.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 19, 2010)

None of the three are cheap, but they are top notch and hold there value well.

http://www.stumpssmokersinc.com/html...l_smokers.html

I love the Stumps since it is so well insulated and gravity feed.  Definite biase towards this since I have one and 



Spicewine - another good insulated vertical, but not gravity fed

http://spicewineironworks.com/index.php?p=smoker



Backwoods  - same story as the spicewines

http://www.backwoods-smoker.com/


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 19, 2010)

10-4   All three hold their value extremely well.    If you ever do decide to look at a Stumps go to any FBA (Florida BBQ Assn) contest......there are a chit load of them out there


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 19, 2010)

I hear you, they are all really nice, and if I ever had the $$ I'd certainly get one of those.  Looks like I might have to find someone local who could make one for me.


----------



## yankeerob (Jan 19, 2010)

Stumps, Superior Smokers, Spicewine or BWS all cost $$$. I was able to find a used Stumps for $700 but by the time I contacted the seller someone nabbed it. It sold in 1 day.

For $300 and a small footprint I'd go with the 22inch WSM or even a Pro-Q with extra insert:


I've got a 18 inch WSM with a stacker that I use for backup that has saved my butt more than once.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTr43...eature=related



-rob


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you are thinking of a good well made GAS smokers I would suggest the Smoke Vault 24" for about on sale 299.00 maybe 350.00 regular price or you can look up th GOSM great outdoors smokey mountain Big Block and the price I', not sure of right now.  But if your willing too change over to gas.


----------



## rambler (Jan 19, 2010)

A 40" MES would be hard to beat


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 19, 2010)

This is such a loaded question!  Ya say ya know ya want vertical.  Want to spend about 300.00 or so.  That leaves Stumps, Backwoods, Spicewine, and I am sure others out of the picture.  

For the money you are talking look at the bullet type smokers,  WSM, ProQ, To name a couple.  WSMs are probably the standard with these.

If ya will go gas ya can't beat the price and quality of a Smoke Vault by Camp Chef and don't pay more for the Browning model unless ya just have to have the name.  It is the same thing.  Hope this helps.
Shooter


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 19, 2010)

Craigslist is a great place to find a smoker without breaking you up.  I did a search for your area and come up blank for vertical smokers.  But did find this dandy stainless model in TX.  Not sure what shipping would cost you though.
http://houston.craigslist.org/for/1535669587.html















Not sure this helps much but it all I had to help.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 19, 2010)

If you can pick-up these, They are great!!




in Houston, one step below Gator and Klose at around $1700. is great,but the shipping will kill ya!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 20, 2010)

You could also look for a good used New Braunfels Bandera...


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 20, 2010)

I was going to suggest a WSM too.  But I don't think you'll be gaining any cooking space.


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 21, 2010)

I want to stick with wood/charcoal for now.

What is an MES and where can you buy them?


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 21, 2010)

I was initially looking for one of those but couldn't find one.  I'm keeping my eye on Craigslist and ebay.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 21, 2010)

electric smoker,  stick with your search for charcoal imho.


----------



## soafung (Jan 21, 2010)

roll over the green text on the MES. It's and electric smoker made by Masterbuilt. when it comes to the charcoal/wood vertical...WSM, ECB, SBV (square brinkmann vertical, that you have), or clones of all previously listed is about it. i've been looking for a vertical to back-up my horizontal SFB and those are all that i've come up with.


----------



## disbe81 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Jeremy,

Giving up on the Brinkmanns so soon? I can understand where you are coming from though. I have had mine just shy of a year now, and there is some paint peeling, and one of the tabs on one of the vents broke this past weekend. I still think its an awesome smoker for the price. Anything under $300 though is going to give you the same quality. Thick steel is expensive, and these companies can only make money on these kind of smokers by using thin steel. I personally do not have a problem with how much i can cook on mine. I was able to get a 3rd rack for mine, so that helps. This weekend i had an 8 lb brisket, 2 racks of baby back ribs, 8 large country style ribs, and 10 chicken legs on my smoker which was more then enough to feed the 10 people we had. It was also dinner for the 4 of us the next night, lunch the day after that, and lunch today.... after sending 8 ribs home with one of the couples that came over, lol.

If you are dead set on getting something, i would look for an OLD model New Braunfels Bandera. I have been trying to find one myself, but they are hard to find. The old model before the company sold out used thicker steel then the new ones. The new ones are similar in construction to the smoker you have. I have looked extensively for other possibilities and have not found any. I love a vertical smoker that has a square chamber and not round, and the Bandera is the only thing i think i will replace mine with. Aside from that, keep saving up some money and eventually get a nice one or have one made, and use the Brinkmann till then.

P.S. I forgot to mention... i use charcoal + wood in my brinkmanns. I have Hickory and Pecan split as you would use in a fire place, and then i just split each piece once more, and cut each of those in half, so i have mini logs about 9" long and about 2" x 2" or so. Works perfect!


----------



## thadius65 (Jan 21, 2010)

Check out the many threads on the Char Griller Smokin Pro w/SFB.  There are a ton of mods to make it smoke as close as $300 can get to the big boys.  I got mine modded to an offset and it works great.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=58778&page=15

Good luck!

Ted


----------



## mudduck (Jan 21, 2010)

mite build bigger Deck
just kidding around
sorry my bat


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 21, 2010)

For a vertical coal/wood, small footprint, and lots of space... I would look at a 22" WSM, lots of bang for the buck and easy to use.


----------



## grizandizz (Jan 21, 2010)

For $200 less you can make a kick ass UDS with Weber lid.
Similar cooking surface area with much more fuel efficiency!!


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 22, 2010)

No, I'm not giving up on it just yet and don't get me wrong, I was able to shoehorn a 10 lb brisket on mine.  Guess I'm just a little disappointed with the quality and efficiency of it, but you get what you pay for, right?  I've looked high and low for one of those New Braunfels, with no luck.  

I've been using both charcoal and wood in mine too, I have a bunch of well seasoned oak that I've split that seems to work really well.  Thanks.

Ha..I've thought about putting a concrete pad out in the yard for a larger smoker, still might do that.

I like that idea, just need to find someone who could put one together for me.


----------



## warthog (Jan 22, 2010)

Chargriller, can't beat it for the price and with a few mods you have one fine high capacity smoker.


----------



## rhinton82 (Jan 23, 2010)

i agree with Wort... i dunno if were u live if there are Rural King stores but i bought my smoking pro there last month for $159 and that is with the firebox


----------

